# Strange but consistent starting problem



## penguin1944 (Jul 18, 2006)

97 altima - automatic. Hard to start after sitting for 12 hours or more. Once started, starts again thereafter if only a few hours or less since last shut-off. Have replaced battery, alternator, plugs, and fuel pump over last 12 months, during which the problem was mtigiated a bit after the new battery was installed but back to consistent problems now. When first turn ignition key, it gives a very slow turn over rate with expectation that i'll soon hear the solenoid start clicking and no turn over. Instead, the turnover rate starts picking up and finally starts. Battery needs charging every 7 -10 days which I attribute to my son's using it to go back and forth to school each day which is only 3 miles each way and probably not enough time for the batery to be fully recharged by the alternator after he's run it down while starting it and probably running his stereo full blast each way. Most threads I've read indicate hard starting after engine is warm, but this is opposite. P.S., no smoke once it starts so I'm not suspicious of oil leak into cylinders. If it were starter, I'd think it would be like Russian roulette as to ending on a dead spot after starting, and not be just a problem after the car has sat for 12 hours or more. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You either have a parasitic draw somewhere or the NEW alternator is no good. 
First check to make sure the batter clamps are clean and free of buildup.
Next check for a parasitic draw. Attatch a volt meter to each of the battery clamp then pull one fuse at a time and notice amp drop on the meter.

Then have the alternator tested from the place you bought it from. Just because its new does not hold merit that it works properly. 

Frank


----------

